# Dust free sanding



## Niki (11 Aug 2006)

Good day

My sanders have the dust extraction port but the dust extraction is very poor.

I made this very small modification that improved the dust extraction to a level that I have almost dust free sanding.

Of course I have to share it with you.

PS you don't have to start smoking  

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanders%20DC/S001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanders%20DC/S002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanders%20DC/S003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanders%20DC/S004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Sanders%20DC/005.jpg[/img]
```


----------

